# I'm going to be a mummy!!



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

At last I'm going to be a mummy  

We have been approved at Matching Panel for a 17 month old little boy, who is soooooo cute!

Going to refer to him as 'Cutie', however, he is adorable, gorgeous, yummy.... Ooooo I am soooo happy  

Going to be meeting him tomorrow, and hopefully starting intros at the weekend.

It's surreal and I don't know how I am going to hold it together when I meet our son for the first time.....eeekkkk.

Laine
xx


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

awwwww how exciting.  Have a great time meeting your Cutie tomorrow.

Zoe xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohhh Laine have been waiting soooo long to read this post   

fanbloomingtastic news! 

what a lovely age 

xx


----------



## ttcno2 (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness, what fantastic news!  Congratulations to you and to Cutie, who is going to have such a wonderful Mummy


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Laine

Fantastic news, so happy for you 

Each time I see your posts I've so wanted to hear this news...made me go all teary...good job I sit in a corner where people can't see my face....I'm beaming too for you

love

Camilla


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Oh Laine- you have made me   very very happy tears

i am over the moon for you and DH- its been a long time coming!

enjoy meeting your son!

hugs

Mez
x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Laine,

That is such such wonderful news ... and about time too!  

That rainbow dream is about to become reality!!!  

Good luck with the intros tomorrow ... be sure to keep us all posted  

Wishing you and DH. a future filled with heaps of love, luck and happiness with Cutie.

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Oh Laine

What brilliant news to read i am so really happy for you & J.

YOUR GONNA BE A MUMMY !!!!! YIPPPPEEEEE

Love kImx x  x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

oh Laine, i dont come on very often but saw this post and then saw it was you who started it and was like "oh wow!".

im so made up for you both - you have had a long long wait and so deserve this - woo hoo!!!!! cant wait to hear all about cutie!  Hope tomorrow goes well and he will be home before you know it. 

AMAZING NEWS!!!!!!!


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

Congratulations!  
Cutie sounds well worth the wait, but I bet tomorrow can't come soon enough.
I'm so very very happy for you both.
emsina xx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh my goodness you kept that quiet Laine...  many many many congratulatons... my heart skipped a beat when I saw your name... you've been so patient. 

Enjoy every minute of your time with you little Cutie.  Can't wait to hear about intros.

Best of luck,
Love C xx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Laine, 
Congratulations! That really is the best news,   I can say as mum to a 16 month old that it is a wonderful age!
You have been patient for so long and you deserve every single minute of happiness that Cutie will bring you. I can't wait to read all about it tomorrow!
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh Cutie is just the luckiest boy ever to have you as a mummy.......so, so, so happy for you both.

Dancing round the house crying happy, happy tears for you.

Most fabulous news EVER!!!!!!!

Good luck tomorrow meeting your son......woohoooooo 

MUCH love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh MY GOODNESS LAINE I AM OVER THE MOON FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THIS HAS SERIOULSY MADE MY DAY, INFACT MY WEEK, MY MONTH..................................................

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

SORRY ITS IN CAPITALS BUT I AM JUST SOOOOOOOOOOOO PLEASED FOR YOU!


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh my goodness I am blubbering now!  

You are a mummy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

OMG!!

How fantastic is this!! it made me go all tingly

I am so happy for you Laine

Just fantastic!!

Jxxxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

WOW! Laine what fantastic news!!!!!!

I don't know how you kept it so quiet but huge CONGRATULATIONS to you all.  Can't wait to hear more.
Love
OT x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Aww Laine, thanks so much for gatecrashing our oldies thread in Babydust section..... this is news I'd have been devastated to have missed.

Wow, so chuffed for you - so much excitement and good times ahead.  You so deserve this, he's one very lucky little man, you've been so patient and waited so long for him.

Congratulations.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

WOW Laine

that is fantastic news, about flipping time!!

It seems to be happening so quick now, enjoy!

YOUR A MUMMY!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Brilliant.  Soooo pleased for you, we have all waited to see you post this news for ages.  Many many congratulations.

Sanita


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

​
wow Laine you kept that quiet, i'm soooo pleased for you hun and i can't wait to hear more 

have a great day tomorrow you really deserve it

pam xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Just wanted to bump this up for any oldies that havent seen this.

Laine I am still soooo thrilled to bits for you and Justin, there is justice in this world, you are going to make the most fantastic parents, what a christmas we are both going to have! 

Amazing!

L xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

*Laine

Just seen this and wanted to say how happy I am for you.

Sat here with tears of joy for you and your new little boy !!!*



T xx​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Laine
This is just fantastic news !!!

How long have I waited to read this  , I am so pleased for you 

You will make a wonderful mummy, Congratulations sweetheart 

Enjoy  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Meeting him will be all the more magical as you have waited so long   .

Fantastic news Laine   .

Just brilliant - enjoy meeting your little boy.


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh Laine

Thats just fantastic news!  Absolutely thrilled for you and J.

Like Lou, you've made my month!!!!

You've waited patiently for such a long time for Cutie!

Wonderful wonderful!

he's pretty much the same age as Phoebe!!!!!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello Laine

I have been wondering when you would get a match, what a wonderful surprise/news.
I hope that your meet with your son will go well and that you will enjoy this moment.

 

Steph


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

I have just let out the LOUDEST EVER FANTASTIC SOUND!!!!!!!!!!!! My face is hurting so much from shouting and smiling about this BRILL NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wow Laine, I knew this would happen for you!
Me and Steve are absolutely delighted for you both.
Cutie will have such a wonderful life with you both.

Enjoy the intros and crack open the bubbly, think I will for you.

Love
WelshyXXXXX


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Laine,

That is just the best news - Huge congratulations to both you and dh!!

You so deserve this, you've waited such a long time and been such a huge support to so many of us over the years and now it's your turn - you're going to be a mummy  

'Cutie' is roughly the same age as Lucas - perfect - such a fun stage with lots of love & cuddles too.

Enjoy meeting your son - can't wait to hear all about it.

So so pleased for you

Lots of Love

Shelley xxxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Aww Laine how delighted I am to read your post.

A million and one congratulations to you, I wish you a lifetime of good health and happiness.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

What fantastic news to hear. I remember when I joined oh god yonks ago   so am so pleased your dream came true  
The pot of gold at the end of the rainbow has finally been found
Wishing you lots of goodluck for tomorrow and hope to hear how it all went xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Loved reading all these posts  FAB! 

Bet you dont sleep a wink tonight  

Enjoy meeting your little man tomorrow 

x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Fantastic news laine  

You must be feeling top of the world.

Good luck for the weekend not that you'll need it

Dawn


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

wow laine, how did you keep a lid on that 
you have been sooo patient and now its finally your turn..we've just met our little one (18 months) today for the first time properly and its magcial so i hope you have as an amazing time tomorrow as we've had today 

kj x


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Laine, 

Fantastic News ! Just picked up your mail 

Congratulation to you & DH  on becoming parents 

You must be so feeling all sorts of emotions right now but one thing is for sure this little boy will be so loved and happy and wont  want for anything 

You will make a super mummy !!

This news has made me feel so happy and brought a tear to my eye

You must be so excited to meet "Cutie"

Lots of love n huge hugs 

Ju x x x x x

           mpin^


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Just seen this!

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH!  Cutie is one very lucky little lad!

I am so thrilled for you - enjoy every second 

Love

Amanda x


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Congratulations Laine!!!!   

Your patience has paid off, and like others, I am ASTOUNDED you managed to keep this wonderful news to yourselves. Now you can enjoy sharing it!!! Can't wait to here about your first meeting today! A really magical occasion. 
sundog
x


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

stilll blubbing too  and still so so happy for you, DH and Cutie

Hope all went well today for you

love

Camilla


----------



## janeo1 (Sep 27, 2006)

Laine

Fantastic news!!! well worth waiting for so very happy for you.  That has put a grin on my face!!
Congrats


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Laine

Just seen this and wanted to say how absolutely delighted I am for you, and Cutie.     

You have waited so long for this, I'm sure you will enjoy every moment. 

Hun xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Thank you all for your lovely messages....brought many tears to my eyes  

Meeting Cutie for the first time today was magical....a moment I will always treasure   A moment that I have dreamed about for so very long.....  

Cutie is just sooo cute!  Not long after we arrived at the F.C's, Cutie came over to me with some toys, a huge smile and tapped my leg in a gesture to play with him ...heart melting.  Cutie says a few words and  tries to say 'mummy and daddy' but in babble speak.  It wasn't long before he went to dh and was bouncing up and down on his knee and laughing    We bought Cutie a soft doggie which he loved and gave a cuddle aawww.  Dh then held him on his knee while he had his snack.   

We start Intros tomorrow and Cutie comes home towards the end of next week....Bliss  

Laine xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohhhh Fab 

so glad you have finally got to meet your son  magical

the next week will fly by and you will have him home with you 

x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Been so looking forward to seeing your news.....sounds like you had the most wonderful day and you so deserve it hun.

Oh i'm lost for words and i'm going to cry again 

He's sounds like the most gorgeous little boy.....you are going to be one special family Laine.

Much love to you all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh Laine, I've only just seen this.  Wow, that is such brilliant news, and as the others have said, Cutie is one very lucky boy to have you as his mummy and daddy.

Such great news x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Laine, thank you so much for pointing me to this post, I often look after news from you and this is just the best, I am so over the moon, its been a long time coming, today sounds amazing, hope the rest of the intros goes well, so pleased you are finally going to be mummy and daddy, smiling xxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Massive CONGRATULATIONS to Laine and DH!!!

  

Brilliant News! Such a very magical time for you all. Enjoy!

Best wishes

Ever and jnr xxx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Laine!

I have just seen this!

Many congratulations to you and DH!

Cutie sounds adorable  

Bels x


----------



## Charliegirl (Apr 9, 2004)

Just wanted to add my congratulations too, Laine!

It's just wonderful that things have happened for you and your dreams have come true. Cutie sounds lovely-he's a very similar age to my little one who's been with us for 10 weeks now-full of fun and learning something new each day! Fabulous!

Enjoy intros and enjoy your loves together as a family!

Charlie. x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

HURRAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Laine, I am so happy for you wonderful news!!
I know we have all been rooting for you and waiting for this news you have waited so long and now you have your beautiful baby. I know you will enjoy every second and boy do you deserve it.

Lots of love JD xxxxxx


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Wow Laine that's just fantastic news. I'm always thinking about you and wondering how you are getting along. Have a wonderful time meeting Cutie tomorrow! You're a Mummy hurrah! Enjoy! Love and kisses from helen1 xxxxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Awwwww he sounds wonderful Laine.. am so so happy for you.  You've been so patient and NOW IT'S YOUR TURN!!!

Enjoy every minute of him - brought a lump to my throat thinking about meeting DD for the first time.. it's the BEST feeling!!

Love C xx


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Laine
What fantastic news, I've seen your name on various posts and am soooo delighted at your wonderful wonderful news.
I am wishing you the BESTEST of times being mummy to your 'cutie' 

HHH


----------



## nic68 (Apr 13, 2007)

Congratulations Laine and DH.

Nicola x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh Laine   I am sooooo happy for you!  This is just amazing news.  Massive CONGRATULATIONS to you and dh. Your first meeting with Cutie sounds just perfect   He's a very lucky boy to be coming home to such wonderful parents. Enjoy every second hun. You deserve this so very much. 

Much love 
Jayne x


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Fantastic news Laine  Cutie sounds adorable  <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxpt035YYGB%2526i%253D15%252F15%255F5%255F19%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Enjoy every minute 
with him.

Strawberries x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Laine - he sounds adorable!!!  have a wonderful week and soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you both. xxxxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Laine

Just logged on and soooooooooooooooooooooooo happy to read you news.

YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE you are now a mummy. Welcome to the club. Hope you have had another great day with cutie.

Enjoy this week and the rest of your life as a mummy.

You have beenso supportive to everyone on here, now it is your turn to enjoy the attention.

PBMxx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Loved hearing about your first day Laine, he sounds like a real honey! Hope your intro's are going well...our's are but boy are we tired! Looking forward to hearing the rest of your journey!
Viva
XXX


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Laine

I am sooooooooooooooo pleased for you and dh.  It has been such a long time in coming and I bet you are still pinching yourself

Enjoy the intros and can't wait to read about you bringing Cutie home

Karen x


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Laine

What fantastic news   

Sounds like you have had a truly memorable visit with Cutie 

Looking forward to your updates on how he is getting on.

Lynn x


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Laine,

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Fantastic news!!! Can't wait to meet your son. You'll have to bring him to a Herts meet once he is settled. Hope you enjoyed even minute of your 1st meeting.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Laine - just logged on and seen your news.  You kept that all quiet    Huge congratulations to you and dh.


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Laine - that's awsome!  I'm so happy for you both, been a long time coming and throughly deserved 

Have a happy enjoyable time being Mummy   Love Amanda xxx


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Congratulations,have a wonderful life together,love MMMbop


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

oh Laine you have put such a huge smile on my face - i am so delighted for you and Justin
many many congratulations and i cannot wait to hear all about it - XXXXX

love
LB
X


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Laine & Justin
Am absolutly thrilled for you i know this is late but have been away.
You will have so much to do this week b4 Cutie comes home how very exciting for you all
I wish u many many years of happiness being a wonderful mummy & daddy.
Huge hugs
lol
Lou


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Laine & Dh,

Overjoyed to read your fanastic news  

Luv
Gailx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

Laine

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! really great news.

well done and keep us all updated.

lots of love camly xxxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Laine, so so pleased to read this news.   

Congratulations to you both, I'm going to go on the other thread to check on your intros.

love
Cindy


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Laine 
I only just saw this and have been weeping while reading the thread - that's just the most fabulous news, you must be so so so happy.  Worth the wait I'm sure, and I bet you wish you could bottle that feeling! 

congratulations and hope all is going well with your SON (yes yours!!!)

Claire xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Huge congrats,only just noticed this thread,great news xxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Lovely news!!

Many congratulations! 

Enjoy being a mummy to a very special, lucky little boy!

xx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Havn't logged on for a while and just seen this. Fantastic news, so pleased for you. The wait is over at long last. I have been following your story for a few years now.
Lots of love


----------

